# ball issues........



## wrampling (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi Storm has just turned 1 and hes ball play obsessed, which is fine as its good exercise for him, BUT, he will not give the darn thing back so i can throw it again, we have tried everything, teats, please, drop nothing works unless he wants to give it up for more throwing, he will hold it between his teeth and if you go to take it and he doesn't want to give it up he pulls back and that can hurt as his teeth are huge, ball play has taken his mind off eating poo so that is a plus, but drop , its like hes doesnt even know what it means, yet at home we practice drop all the time and hes fine, will give it up, not exactly dropping on the floor but will give it up, anyone any clues, as apart from the obvious he has so much slob, you would think he was a great dane, i have to wear gloves all the time, new ones every day, well with the summer coming i dont want that, just want drop, then i can pick it up to throw, its almost like hes being stubborn, yet if i turn my back , he just comes round, and wags his tail and its like hes smiling, he wants me to throw it, its like hes acting stupid, he must realise if he give the ball i can throw it again, very frustrating,


----------



## Izziebeth (Mar 26, 2018)

Oh, he has taught you a great game of tug and chase! 

Maybe go back to basics with drop it with other items first and work your way back. 

I had a tennis ball obsessed pup who started out like this. Eventually he learned to toss it into my hands after the retrieve. If he missed my hands, I’d wait for him to pick it up and try again. Just takes some training and practice - but retrieving is a pretty powerful reward for lots of these guys. ... His trouble was he never ever wanted to stop playing.


----------



## Catgondek (Jul 3, 2017)

Two balls ! When he comes back, show him a second ball ready to throw! At first he will run and drop the first where the second ball landed but eventually he will get it that when he drops one, you throw the second.


----------



## wrampling (Apr 29, 2017)

tennis balls he eats, and i do mean eats, have also tried the 2 balls, he just gets them both in his mouth


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

wrampling said:


> tennis balls he eats, and i do mean eats, have also tried the 2 balls, he just gets them both in his mouth


I have a Chuck It for my boy, he prefers the rubber balls. Chuck It makes rubber balls, that are very durable. My boy likes to chew on them, he's had them several years and they have held up very well.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Try getting two of the big chuck its. He would have a hard time keeping two in his mouth at the same time. I'd go back to basics and really start working on drop it. Use higher value treats (string cheese, liver, meat), outside and with balls to build the skill. And I'd start only rewarding retrieves if he drops the ball onto the ground for you, so you don't reinforce him playing chase.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I would spend some time teaching "Drop." Get some treats, and when he comes back, make him sit, and say "Drop" and put the treat near his nose. When he drops, pick up the ball and give the treat (and praise to the high hills). Make sure you have enough treats to get through the whole session and do this every day. As he starts to get better about it, mix up when he gets the treat. Maybe after a few days, he doesn't get a treat every single time he drops it, he gets a treat every other time. And over the next few weeks, diminish the treats. The reward is also that you throw the ball again.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

My guy does pretty much the same. We've found it best to make it very clear that we will not entertain the idea of trying to grab the ball because that in itself becomes the game. When my guy comes back and starts giving me a hard time about giving up the ball I back away and put my hands behind my back to make it clear I'm not going for it. As I back away I will very clearly say "out" if he doesn't drop it I take another small step back and repeat "out". When he does drop it he get a very enthusiastic "good boy" and I immediately pick up and throw the ball to reward the "out". He makes the connection pretty quick.


----------



## wrampling (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks for your replies, thought i would give an update, i managed to get some Chuck It balls, he sure does like them BUT first time in his mouth crunch and he had burst them, indestructible they are not, on a plus, they are still ok to throw and he does seem to give them up better ,he like to have them in his mouth and crunch down on them , but lets me take it without pulling back or anything, the drop just doesn't work with him, keep trying every time but hes so obsessed with it if it hits the ground hes on it like a bullet, like hes scared he will lose it, but he's having fun , and its better for me , admitted im covered in slob as i'm sure he thinks he's a great dane, but have thought to take wipes out with me to clean myself up when we have finished ball play,


----------

